# Getting Sun-Sun CANISTER HW-303B Need media advice



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Depends on whether you want to spend $75 on media for a $75 filter or spend $10. lol.

For filter that I bought that came with media, I use the media. For ones that don't, I use plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store, pillow batting from Walmart as fine filter floss and $10-$15, you can fill a canister with pot scrubbers and have enough fine filter floss for a good year or two.

BBQ lava rock is also a good alternative for bio media. Really, anything that lets bacteria grow on it. People even cut up plastic straws and use that. I find the pot scrubbers work good though. or shower scrubby things.


----------



## Evilgrin (Oct 2, 2012)

I just received my Sun Sun 303B today same filter your linked and I hate to tell you it only has 3 baskets not 4 granted each basket is Ginormous hell the entire canister is Massive makes my old Fluval look like a toddler standing next to an adult. I checked your link and the pics are a bit misleading but they clearly state in the description that it has 3 baskets not 4 even thought the photo shows 4 baskets.

As for filtration options it comes with 3 fine filter pads 1 per basket. I plan to set mine up as follows

*Top Basket*
Chemi-pure & or charcoal 
2 fine filter sponge When those finally die quilt batting to polish the water.

*Mid Basket*
Efhi Mech Stratum (have sitting in box)
Biochem stars (left overs from last canister)
Plastic Pot Scrubbers or Plastic Shower Loufas (sp)

*Bottom Basket* 
Some Ehiem mesh stuff I've had forever (forget the name)
Ceramic Noddles 
Coarse Filter Pads cut to fit

This list is still apt to change since I'm still building my stand and canopy I have about a week or two before I get it all set up.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Media doesn't matter as long as the microorganisms hold to it. It can be pot scrubbers, ceramic material, lava rocks, sponges, etc. I like to use whatever will stop debris from getting through on the bottom and the polishing stuff on top with with bio in the middle.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

For my set up:

Bottom Tray: Fluval Pre-Filter and Blue bonded pad
Mid Tray: Dollar store pot scrubber
Top Tray: Fluval Bio-Max and Purigen


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Basically go from coarse to fine from the bottom toward the top as the flow moves, with the bio stuff behind (above) the mechanical filter stuff so the floss/pads trap particle debris before it get into the bio area. I would suggest Purigen in the top basket because it not a mechanical filter and you may want to recharge it without breaking down the your stack of baskets at some point. Easy if its on top.


----------



## kyleax1 (Sep 13, 2012)

What I ordered ended up getting was the HW-304B which is the 4 basket 525 gph filter.

I did the baskets as follows:

Top: 1 Filter Floss Pad, Purigen under it
2nd: Matrix & old ceramic rings (from previous filter)
3rd: Pot scrubbers from Dollar store
4th: 2 blue 30'ish ppi pads that I found on ebay for the filter


----------



## Steelwolve (Sep 24, 2012)

I used old plastic plants and polyfill floss and the pads that came with my sunsun, its workin.


----------

